# Toshiba Satellite A665 Laptop



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

All of a sudden 5 days ago I get the black screen with a flashing cursur upper left corner then after about 6 seconds the fan rushes at high speed for about 1 or 2 seconds and then it shuts down. Once in awhile I can get a log in and I do and then after a few minutes of using it - the cursor freezes and nothing will work so I hold the on/off button down and shut it down. I use this for school and have no money for repairs - it has a SQL Developer, Eclipse fro Java, and Virtual Box that my instructors installed so I can do school work on it for software developement. I do not think those programs effect it. I use Micrisoft Security Essentials and have done the full scan and quick scan and all is well. I also got the F2 screen with BIOs and used any scan for problems offerred from windows and it says nothing is found. Yet I get a black screen and sometimes totally black and it just shuts right back off even if I am pressing F1, F2, F8, or F11 or 12. If I remove power and battery and let it sit for 10 or 15 minutes sometimes I can get the log in screen back and actually get logged on but soon after it will freeze and after a few minutes I just turn it off because I cannot do anything with it. What can I do?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

In order to help, we need to know the computers brand and model number. 

It sounds like a laptop, if that's the case, it may be your computer is older and in need of a clean out of dust. It is probably overheating enough that it's shutting down.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

By your title I see this is a Toshiba Satellite A665 Laptop

If not done already I would do as Jim advised and clean the fan and vents using a can of compressed air.

Does it matter if the laptop is running from battery or the power adapter is connected?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Opps. Missed that. Sorry.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow... I get a reply from a alledged Hardware 'Technician' that when my subject line clearly says the model number and that it is a laptop....does not know if it is an old computer or a laptop....but is going to advise me how to fix it.....are you frigging kidding me? *** is this place - a friggin joke!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

John415 said:


> Wow... I get a reply from a alledged Hardware 'Technician' that when my subject line clearly says the model number and that it is a laptop....does not know if it is an old computer or a laptop....but is going to advise me how to fix it.....are you frigging kidding me? *** is this place - a friggin joke!


And that Tech apologized for the error.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried cleaning the vents as suggested?


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

The first thing I did after doing the security essentails scans to remove or find and threats of virus - et cetera - was to spray compressed air into the fan and heat sink assumming logically that the fan was all of a sudden running fast because it was heating up. It will run slow for a moment and then speed up and turn off the laptop. Then it will not start - unless it sits - as though it is still too hot. This all happens within 2 minutes. After about 15 or 20 - it will sometimes start up again - if you try too soon - it just shows the power button light but total black screen with no cursor and then shuts back off after about 1 minute.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Toshiba Satallite A665. I now got (this is the 2nd or 3rd time in the last few days I saw this screen) a screen that says 'Repair your computer' option (among others) when hitting the F8 on start up. I clicked on that option. I immediately got a blue screen that says " A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
If this is the first time you have seen this Stop Error screen, restart your computer. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.
If problems continue, disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart y0our computer - press F8 to select advanced start up options and then select safe mode. TECH INFO > STOP; )x0000001A (0x0000000000005001, 0xFFFFF780C0000000, 0x000000000000058A,0x00000260FFFF00FE)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That just feel like hard drive issue to me and I would run chkdsk /r from a cmd prompt and see what it comes up with and how long it takes.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> That just feel like hard drive issue to me and I would run chkdsk /r from a cmd prompt and see what it comes up with and how long it takes.


Ditto ^


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

I need a little more info on how to do this - I am not sure where to go to begin that or how to accomplish it. So far I have ran every check I could find that it would allow me to get to but not sure how to get to or do the one you are refering to. I have gotten an error saying hardware issue detected before but not what it was nor how to fix it. I was debating taking out the fan and cleaning the heat sink since it seems to blow very warm air rather quickly after hitting the on button. I have been shutting it down before it shuts itdelf down by holding the on/off button down - which I have heard is not good but is the only way to get it off when it freezes.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Read from here:
"Running ChkDsk utility via the command line"
Run ChkDsk Utility - How To Run Chkdsk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If no satisfaction doing the above, Run the Hdd manufacturer's diagnostics is more thorough. It will be more thorough.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am not sure where to find the 'HDD Manufacturers' diagnostics but I think I did that a few days ago. I know I ran every diagnostic thing I ever saw but am not sure how or where to get specific ones? Then I also went through something that had me reload drivers over and over - several of them. Each time it stopped it would tell me another one needed to be removed and reloaded and so I would do it many many times until finally it came up with telling me three things> 1. Redtek PCIe FE Family Controller has a driver problem. NOT FIXED. 2. Intel(R) Centrino (R) Advanced -N6200 AGN has a driver problem. NOT FIXED. Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface has a driver problem. Then it went back on and then back off.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have not taken off the bottom of the laptop to be able to see the fan and heat sink clearly - I simply blew compressed air for computer cleaning through the exit vents that I can get to. Perhaps dust is inside where I cannot reach like that? This laptop has been kept very clean and is only 2 years old so I would be puzzled as to why it would be clogged up with dust though.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

John415 said:


> Wow... I get a reply from a alledged Hardware 'Technician' that when my subject line clearly says the model number and that it is a laptop....does not know if it is an old computer or a laptop....but is going to advise me how to fix it.....are you frigging kidding me? *** is this place - a friggin joke!


You might not understand these people take time out of there life to try and help. Disrespect is totally uncalled for . They work several threads and are human and make mistakes. They always correct and re-post. Its a free service. Have some respect


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay I got logged on and found the HDD thing. All it is for is when you move or tilt the machine it protects the head or whatever (right?) so I had already went in the other day and turned that off because I thought maybe that was defective and creating the problem because at first the machine seemed to freeze the moment I would tip it or turn it to begin typing or doing something. I assummed that if it was off it could not cause the machine to 'tilt' and freeze. I do not know alot about computers but I do analyze what seems mechanically logical to me and that was one of them.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

It just now froze again. I also noticed the clock is not on time. I had reset it the other day when I noticed it - and now again it is an hour and 10 minutes different than my friends that I am using to contact you on.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

John415 said:


> It just now froze again. I also noticed the clock is not on time. I had reset it the other day when I noticed it - and now again it is an hour and 10 minutes different than my friends that I am using to contact you on.


That would indicate a failing CMOS battery.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay so can the CMOS battery then be causing all of the problems I been discussing here? - Is that the answer to fixing it - replace the CMOS battery?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You may find this useful How to disassemble Toshiba Satellite A665 and A665D >> Page 1.
and you should replace the battery then we can see if there is any further issue


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay thank you. I have looked at some of the sites that discuss changing the CMOS and they talk about making notes of the BIOS before taking it out. I am having trouble getting it to turn on so I can read the screen - is it important that I make notes of the settings - it says that I need to enter the settings as they were once I install a new CMOS. Also I realized I failed to mention one of the other issues that occured a couple times when trying to boot up the laptop - that is - sometimes when I would get a blue screen with writing on it saying there was a problem (but not naming it) - there would sometimes be green spots on parts of the screen - sort of very small box shaped green marks from top to bottom of screen about an inch or so apart all over the screen. Could this also have been a part of the CMOS issue?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi at this point just go ahead and change the battery once you get that sorted you should be able to get into the bios and reset to default we can then deal with the other issues


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay thank you.. As soon as I run down and get breakfast I am on it!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No rush take your time


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well the instructions show the memory modules and telling you that you can access them from the bottom - but it does not say how they come out? I do not want to break them and it gives no clue as to how i am suppose to remove them? I have the cover off - I see them - but am unable to determine how they are suppose to be loosened?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi check to either side of the module there should be some little clips you unclip them and they should move out and down a bit then you can hold the edges of the ram and slip it out


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Where am I trying to get to to find this CMOS battery?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is on the motherboard check through the pages on disassembly for the best way to get to it


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well I have taken ever screw out I can possibly find on the bottom cover - and the bottom cover still remains secure and won't budge or give anywhere?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you remove the hdd keyboard etc as there sometimes screws in those places


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well I do not know what an hdd keyboard is. But I am not able to get to the keyboard for the letters nor the keyboard on the side for the numbers. In order to do that I have to remove the bottom cover. I have looked at a few different directions online for this laptop and it simply says remove all the screws from the bottom and remove the bottom cover. I have aprox 20 screws out of the bottom and cannot find another hole for a screw anywhere else - not even within the places where I already removed the hard drive and memory chips and dvd. It does not say to take off the rubber legs it sits on and I do not want to attempt to and wreck them somehow when nothing says to try to remove them (just checked one and there is no screw under it). I see no way of getting to the keyboard unless i first remove the bottom cover?


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well I found some instructions that say to push up from a hole in the battery compartment to push out the keyboard so I am trying that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No hdd is the hard drive and keyboard is just that


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay - now the issues is this> I have the keyboard popped out of it BUT it says to 'unlock' and then unplug it. The parts are very fragile (I am use to working on car motors and things of that nature) and I do not know how to unlock it and am concerned pushing on it will break it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You are correct they are fragile so gently does it remember I can't see it some have little clips or lugs at the side you have to move How to Replace/ Remove Toshiba Satellite A660 A660D A665 A665D keyboard - laptoppartstore


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

I cannot make any logical sense out of how that plugs in or is suppose to come out. I do not know if i am suppose to just remove that thin tape that has the contacts inside of it or if I am suppose to move the metal inside of the white flange it goes into or what I am suppose to do. I have never seen one unplugged so have no clue what part comes away from what part - I cannot even figure it out with a magnifying glass I am using - it still does not look like anything 'unplugs'?


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well - I did not loosen anything but the circuit part just slid out with some pressure so I guess that is how it is suppose to work?


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

There are 4 different small watch type batteries on the motherboard. Which one is suppose to be the CMOS - they all look the same?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The CMOS battery on this particular model is soldered to the motherboard (see image below) 

If you are not experienced with this then you may want to consult a local repair shop.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well you sure have a loser attitude. I have already tested it and it reads 1 volt - and I think I read somewhere yesterday that it should not be less than 2.5 Now I simply need to know where to purchase one and what the cost is.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You need to see what type it is then go to your local repair shop and get one things may have been a little easier if you where using the info provided How to disassemble Toshiba Satellite A665 and A665D >> Page 3.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah I did use that dissasemble instructions you mentioned but noticed I did not see each one as well as I did not know until near the last that I could maximize the pictures and see much easier what they were showing. Lesson learned. Now that I have done it - it is rather easy - just had to see how it all worked. Still have trouble opening the plastic plugs - especially the fan one and may have to 'alter' it or get a new plastic plug. There are no serial numbers on the CMOS and it is soldered on (I have a soldering iron and flux). I am not sure where there is a shop but will have to look online and see what is around my city. I am beggining to think it is NOT the CMOS. It says to consider replacing it if it has a voltage of 2.5 or less and today I realized i had my voltometer set wrong and rechecked it and it registers 2.71 volts - which is suposedly good enough to operate it properly.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay... AFTER having to pick this up off the table I had pieces of the laptop spread all over - AND having to move out of that house and into storage by tossing it all in a bag...I FINALLY got it all out the other day and put a new CMOS battery in it and it actually turned on! However...it did start the issue of going off again with a rushing fan a few times since getting it going about 3 days ago. Once started I immediately did over 90+ updates it had missed over the last 2 years...at this moment it is almost done with a FULL scan by Security Essentials (no other protection on it - cannot afford it or I'd of just bought a new laptop). SO...it was nice learning how to tear these things apart and put them back together...seems easy now. 
I would like to know how to do any checks or cleans or removals or whatever to thouroughly go through everything possible to try to remove this unusual freeze and turn off things it does every so often still. Atleast I now get a screen. I did a restore point to a couple weeks before the original issue - yet it has doen the same thing about 8 times in 3 days but once I turn it back on it works after a few tries....so something is better...but not 100%....what can I do?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would think about renewing the thermal paste, first clean off the old with a coffee filter and some isopropyl alcohol. The instructions here are pretty good for applying Arctic Silver, Inc. - Instructions


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

lol...yeah...well, thing is - I clicked on your link and it sells stuff...but I have no clue where thermal paste is suppose to go! And if it has to do with heat - the problem with it not coming on and/or shutting back down right after the the power button is pushed and the fan runs normal then goes on high before shutting off after about 20 seconds - happens after it has been shut off for many hours as well as when it is being turned back on while already warm. BUt the thing is atleast coming on more often than not - which is the opposite as what it was when I first contacted you guys about it over a year ago and was told CMOS Battery which I did put in. At this moment I am running a command prompt 'chkdsk c:/r' to see what that does. Is there other command prompts (and please send the words to type in or letters, et cetera) that might do something? When it works it works great like it used to when new...but it will lose the cursor (cannot find it so is froze and cursor dissapears) and freeze at random. At this point I am in a public library and using my old HP running XP to try to get info and so on while cleaning/trying to fix the Toshiba. I suppose this thermal stuff may do something as you suggest but at this point the Toshiba has been on for about 2 hours now and fan is running normal and it is doing its processes of checking for issues as I ask/tell it to without any problem. So...sort of like it has a ghost that shows up at random for no seemingly logical reason that I know of. So the CMOS battery was not the TOTAL answer - however it did seem to help it get better...which is odd to me? But now I also notice another issue I do not recall being present...when first powering up after its long vacation in my storage unit in pieces - I had to go in and change a setting for the wifi signal because it would not work at first. I got that fixed and it connected to the public library wifi fine at that point BUT the light on the front right edge of the laptop itself where the row of tiny lights are for power cord in and chargning and all that stuff - the one for the wifi signal stays orange even though wifi is working fine and it has the signal and I am on the internet. It use to be blue..I thought...when I was conected...so there is something different as well...? So my 'repairs' of the CMOS has altered two things - that light - and making the computer work more often than it did...? Anymore commands I can run to fix anything?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Thermal paste goes between the processor and the heatsink but don't go there if not familiar with that and ask someone for help whether it be a shop or knowledgeable friend.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok first I will deal with the link if you had chosen this link there Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5 It ask's if you have either a intel or amd cpu, you would choose which of those you have. Then you would get the instructions on applying thermal paste for that (sorry I should have been clearer)Now have you run a antivirus scan or a malware scan as there are some that cause similar issues.
Did you try reinstalling the wifi driver.
If you give a little info on how much knowledge you have working with a computer in the troubleshooting area, we can then try to give you instructions suited to your ability. We would not want to under or overestimate your ability,but you understand we have no way to know that.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

So you think that is the actual issue creating the auto turn off even when cold and first doing a start up? When it happens at power up it does not ever show a windows logo as if starting - simply sometimes makes a noise in the DVD area as if something is being moved and then sits quiet about 10 seconds and then the fan speeds up to high and shuts down. I have see several people on forums speak of the same problem but each one has a different fix...seems no factual issue that says here is the problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

When your machine begins to boot up there is a build up of heat on the central processing unit if the thermal paste is old or insufficient it will shut off, to protect the machine.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh just saw more of your post... Um, I learn by taking things apart and studying them as I have ever since childhood. I ran and fix and repair business for awhile because I am able to figure mechanical things out - plumbing, house wiring, washers, dryers, cars, 'You name it' and my business was called 'U-Name-It'. So - I learn by trail and error and researching...as I said...I never touched a laptop before but per your site of pictures for dissaembly and assembly and intructions - I had this laptop in many peices and now it is sitting here working...so...that is my knowledge abilities...lol. I do as directed and as intructions say and/or return things to their original places and get things back together. I recently rebuilt a Transaxle in my Caravan by using an old out of date rebuild book I bought for 5 bucks at a rummage sale and my car tranny works great! So...that is how I do things. lol.
I have only ran a scan by Security Essentials which is all I have on my laptop..so I have thought that checked for viruses and malware and all that stuff? No?


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah that Thermal Paste issue sounds like a logical one...I was hoping NOT to have to take the damn thing all apart again as I will have to do it in the public library...but I am much better and faster at it now and know where stuff goes on this so I guess I can handle it. Any regular stores I can get this Thermal Paste at?


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Have to leave for a bit...so thank you for your help and I will most likely return with more questions as I proceed to find the issues with this thing. I am just very glad it is working again...this old HP with Windows XP is slow...about 12 years old now...so my Toshiba is important to have working right.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, yes you can pick up thermal paste at your local computer store. Good to know you have a keen interest and are not phased by new things,this is our general troubleshooting guide http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html which is quite comprehensive and a good reference. It has most of the info you might need and where you don't see a specific way to move forward just ask,someone will try to assist you.
Now whilst I remember you don't need to use Artic silver there are other makers and most do a good job.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay, I have a question not related to that part of things. I am back at the library and have my Toshiba logged on in regular mode to windows. I wanted to reload or reiinstall that wifi driver but not sure how to do that without losing it entirely and not being able to get it back...that is my knowledge in that area. When I got it back together it would not get a signal and then I found out it was a 'VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter' that I needed to enable - which I did and then got the signal. However - other settings were present for connections but I used the least in order to make it work - so perhaps the light is orange because I need to turn something else on in settings. However - I am presently in the 'Device Manager' and clicked on Network Adapters and it shows the one I truend on a few days ago to get the signal to work...but not sure which one to reinstall nor how to not lose it when I uninstall. It does not have a 'reinstall' option so it concerns me that it may dissapear...? And which do I reinstall...here is what I see>
Network Adapaters
Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter 
Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter

So...I saw a spot to uninstall...but then how do I reinstall? Where do I find it again? And which one is it?
This thing has some extra Wifi signal things for the use with a thing I connected to the TV in which it pics up a signal from my machine to it so the tv screen turns into the moniter with no wires connected to it...so one or 2 of them are for that thing...so?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, okay here is the driver page from the Toshiba support pages for your model Satellite A665-S6086 Support | Toshiba
You can download all your drivers from here.
Once you have them, you can put them on a USB drive or burn them to a disc,whichever works best for you.
Now I have to say Goodnight as it is 12.45 am and I am tired.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay - went to the 'action' choice on the Device Manager and did an 'Update Software on all of those adapters I named and 1 of them was not up to date and it said windows updated it sucessfully. It was the VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter one. BUT, I restarted and the wifi signal orange light is still on instead of blue - but I am connected to the internet...? So I guess I need to try the uninstall/reinstall..but not positive I will still have it to reinstall if I remove it.....not sure how that works...


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh okay Joe - thank you for your help and I am sure I will return to bother yu another time! Have a good rest!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Selecting uninstall in device manager does not physically remove the device, or the drivers, when you reboot the system it will find the device as new hardware and search for new drivers and install them.
Hopefully that will fix the issue.
The orange light may be a signal strength indicator, showing blue on strong signals, the manual for that Laptop should give you that information.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

OK, I have to ask why you're running with virtualbox, I will let Panther063 take it from here as I need to go sleep.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Night Joe, I'm actually off to work soon, yeah even though it's a weekend here.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Why am I running with Virtual Box? Me? Um...how would you know if I am doing that? And if I am - I didn't know! I have Virtual Box on here because I was in college when I first started asking you guys questions so my SQL Developer and Eclipse and Virtual Box are still here because I am trying to get back to school and figured I would need them. (was taking software development -imagine that - and here I am asking you guys how to do stuff! lol). So anyways - if that is the issue let me know! - I will remove those programs. I turned the laptop off at the library acouple hours ago and left. I just turned it on and am on it writing you now. When I turned it on I pushed the F2 but I by accident I think but anyways it came up with a page I had never seen before and had never done it before when I pressed F2 at start up...it was a 'BIOS' page that said if defaults were not set properly or things were not set properly that the computer may not boot up properly...and I thought...?...well after 2 years and all the hell I went through - now you're going to talk to me with a brain? So..I carefully read what it said and decided I would set everything at default - so I did and re-entered the passwords and all that...at first it had said that my computer was not registered but when I was done it said that it was...so I changed something that changed something. So then I shut it off and restarted and here I am. However - I still have an orange light on my signal for Wifi. I updated and checked all adapters in device manager - as well as everything I could find in device manager - software and hardware I would click on 'action' and update and look for issues. It updated two things but not sure what they were. So apparently now I am all up to date with software and hardware has been said (by the computer) that it is working properly. Now if that is tru or not I will soon learn I guess but as of this moment it is operating fine. Turned on and booted up fine and seems to be okay...but it has tricked me before...so I do not trust what I see as being real yet. Let me know if you have more clues and I will let you know if it keeps on ticking without problems as before.
Thank you for all of your help to date.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Good to hear it is running properly now, please mark this thread as solved, you can reopen it if an issue returns.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Reopen...dang it... Okay...the issue returned...just a couple hours after turning it off last night and back on. And also today at the library (where I am now for 3 hours with both laptops)...the 4th try it came on normal and is on now - however I am using my HP to type you guys on right now. Besides the Thermal paste - any more clean ups or ideas I can do without phisical tools oin my hands taking it apart?
Here is something I noticed that is dated back on 11-4-2012 that was back when it stopped working right) - Toshiba has a message in my 'Toshiba Action Center' (Action Center came installed on computer) that says, "Stop (blue screen) error caused by a device or driver" and then goes on to tell what you can do such as check updates, check for virusses, restore to a earlier date (which I think I did), et cetera - and I did all those things the other day when I first got it back together and to turn on. So...? 
And I want to do that adapter reinstal while one of you is here to guide me if something goes wrong...and which one is for the WiFi that is the for the internet signal? There are 4 or so and one or 2 are for that TV signal thing...so...?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you mean the wifi driver Satellite A665-S6086 Support | Toshiba that should be the driver


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay...um...we need to talk specific facts here. That number does not exist on my machine that I see. My machine on the bottom says A665-S6050 and when I search for 'wifi drivers' it has nothing. It has "wifi adapters". If a driver is a driver and a adapter is a adapter then I do not know where to find a driver. I have adapters but no drivers under the device manager list. So...sort of like a vehicle could be a truck or car I suppose...but I need specific answers as I do not know all about what I am playing with here.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

I want to remove that orange light on the wifi signal on the front of the machine as I am sure it was blue before when having a signal at all. But I am uncertain what to uninstall to reinstall because there are 4 things that say wifi...there for my odds of hitting the right one is limited...I prefer to be accurate and do it right the first time.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No problem this is it Satellite A665-S6050 Support | Toshiba
and this is the full list of drivers Satellite A665-S6050 Support | Toshiba the driver allows the Hardware to communicate with the chipset and the cpu, if reinstalling the driver does not work then the hardware could have some issue, Do you have a key on your keyboard or a switch at the side for turning on and off the wifi.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

The WiFi is working fine. It is the orange light that I want to turn blue like it is suppose to be. I did find 3 drivers listed but none of them are for wifi...> Disk Drive, Memory Technology driver, DVD/CD ROM driver and that is the ONLY "drives" or "Drivers" it lists on the device manager.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

I try to be a very accurate person so as to elmminate mistakes...If someone sends me into the store for a bottle of thier favorite wine - they need to be specific on what the bottle says if they expect me to get the right one. I will walk out empty handed simply because I am not going to get the wrong one and they did not say that it also said 'BTW' after Red Wine...therefore I would think that was not the right one because they did not specify that. On windows 7 doing a search by clicking the start icon and then typing driver in search - it gives me an option to UPDATE DRIVERS...it takes me to the Device Manager window...and the ONLY words that include the letters D R I V E or D R I V E R are the 3 I listed. None of which say WiFi Driver...so apparently a 'Driver' has many names...Like Fred...George...Dave...Bill... So I need to know which ADAPTER is the guy I want to renew....see my point?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, so you don't have any yellow ! or red X in device manager and the wifi is working so there may be some problem with the indicator.
Please don't confuse drivers with drives, they are for different purposes Device driver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can access device manager this way Opening Device Manager - Windows Help


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

On the Toshiba Support link you sent me - it says Realtec Wireless Lan Driver...BUT...on my machine...it has no such thing listed. Therefore...I do not know what it is or where it is. As I said...pick a driver for a car on the street...he might be Bill, Dave, George, Fred...who knows...But if you say, 'Oh, well his last name is Anderson...would that answer which driver of which car I now am suppose to know? NOPE...they are all people...and I still do not know which one is which.... Likewise...I need a factual speicific name for this alledged 'driver' that my machine does not verify that it even has....UNLESS...it goes under a different secret name....like...?...adapter....or...Virtual Host-Only Ethernet Adapter...OR...?....WiFi miniport ADAPTER....which would mean I am looking for an ADAPTER...not a DRIVER....just lke I would be looking for DAVE and not FRED... And IF it is one of these TWO (2) adapters that say Wifi Adpater....I do not know which one to reinstall...and the Toshiba Link you sent me does not say it has any Wifi Mini Port Adapters on that page of 'Drivers' ....I need positive identification...not just warn out piece of paper claiming the persons name is (*&^%$#@#$%^&*.....I need something I can see that proves this is the correct item...even though it is called something else....


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

I updated very possible thing yesterday one by one and they all say working properly and updated....according to what seems to be a machine that lies....


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

If I type in Wifi Driver in the search - it does not have any.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

This machine has operated for over an hour now with liimited problems...so heat does not SEEM to be what it might be (but I do not KNOW that - just using what seems logical...but the initial surge of power maybe heats it fast on start up like you explained)...the only thing it did wrong in the last 90 minutes is the cursor dissapeared and/or froze (couldn't see it or find it while moving finger on the desktop board)...once shut down and back on it was okay. I looked through some things on the machine and found a list of updated things and there were 3 drivers or something that said I had changed and updated yesterday. So there was some changes to the system inside but it obviously did not fix the start up issue...
Here is something I found that maybe will help..I am looking under properties and my configuration for my wifi signal says VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter. So that is how I am connected to the signal. It was off when I first turned the computer on when I got it back together a few days ago and there was no connection and somewhere it said to enable that so I did and then I was able to connect...but maybe there is another configuration that is suppose to be used that makes it work right and the orange light go blue?


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Also..in that window area in properties under Networking it shows a bunch of things with checkmarks in them for this adapter but one is NOT checkmarked that says 'VirtualBox Bridged Networking Driver' ...so it is not in use aparently....
It also says it is using Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver....so that is how my wifi is working at this time...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, since you still have a bit to learn and I have not had as much time to explain we have gone slightly off kilter, I did believe the pro wireless was the driver so my error 
the realtek driver is here Satellite A665-S6050 Support | Toshiba
It sounds like virtual box is controlling the network which might be why your lights are not coming on


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well - I think you misunderstood. The link you gave me said Realtec...I said nothing on my computer says Realtec Driver. Therefore I do not see - at the Toshiba site you sent the link for - any names that are the same that match my devices on my computer device manager list. If a driver is a driver then I need to see it say driver... If it is an adapter then I need to see that it says adapter. Someone needs to clarify if I am looking for adapters or if i am looking for drivers. I names all of the drivers on my machine that I could find. NONE say anything about wifi. It is EXACTLY as I told you. I am a very specific person and think I get things across exactly as they are. None of the words to identify which driver I want to reinstall have you said that were found on my machine when I looked. NONE. No such thing as a wifi driver on my machine...UNLESS it has another name....in which case - I need to know what name it is...otherwise - I cannot identify it as the driver using a false name.
I do not know what a virtual host box is...for I all I know it is a cereal box of captain crunch using a different name. If I do not need a virtual host box then why not remove it? I have no clue what it is. All I know is that the college told me to install a thing called virtual box for my classes...I did...do I know what it really factually does or is for? - No...I do not. It is there in case they tell me to use it I guess. If that is what you are saying is the problem then by all means speak up and say so and lets remove the frigging thing. I do not know if when you say Virtual Box you mean the one I instaklled for school or if you mean something else. I do nto know what a firgging virtual box is. Fake box I guess. I do not know. According to the dictionary something virtual is something similar that mimicks something. I speak and listen to facts in reality. I do not play with fake stuff. I did as an instructor at college told me..and I did not complete the class so I have no clue what a virtual box does or is. I just used it when and how they told me. If it is a poroblem then speak up and I will remove it. I am concerned with making my computer work properly - that is why I am here...NOT because I want some virtual box to work - I could not care less *** the fake box does or where it is or where it goes. I just want my laptop to function normally.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

My point here is - which I would think by now is very clear - is that I need a factual specific name of something to idnetify it as that THING. If you say go give Bill the hammer - then I do NOT go give George the hammer. I need the factual - actual - REAL name as it is...not a fake name. I need to know what it is factually called. The 'part number' if you will. Saying go reinstall the wifi driver and then I get on the computer and absolutely NOTHING says wifi driver...then how the hell would someone know what to do? You have to say the name of what it factually is so it can be identified.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can check in device manager. Right click on each device and in properties, check driver details Tab.
This is a little about Virtual box VirtualBox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I have not wished to have you remove it as it was needed for College, they obviously have a purpose for it. What that is you would need them to tell you.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Red is red...blue is blue...green is green....never drive through a red light that you THINK is green. I need facts - ones that are real...reality. To say, 'Go into that parking lot of 500 trucks that are orange....and say, 'Go take that orange truck inb the parking lot - here is the keys' ....would I...or anyone...know what truck the keys are for? No...so I could spend hours or days trying to happen upon the truck that those keys fit....THEREFORE....be specific...what is this item called - factually - that I need to find on my device list so that I can go reinstall it?


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes...I already did all that...it gives names of what it is. HOWEVER...NOTHING...I repeat...NOTHING....says, 'This is the driver that gives you a wifi signal to the internet and is the one you are connected with right now'.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, that belies what your experiencing since the wifi as you said is working, which brings us back to virtual box, as it is the only thing you have mentioned that appears to have a bearing on what you do see in device manager. If it won't inconvenience you too much to remove it that is what I would do.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Navigate to add and remove programs in Control Panel, bring up the list of installed Programs and select Virtual Box, then click on remove, if you no longer want or need it.
Then go to Device Manager and look to see if any items have a yellow exclamation mark, if not, then everything is working.
You can update the wireless drivers by selecting the Wireless Adapter in Network Adapters, right clicking on it and selecting Properties, then update driver software.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Note that an online search shows an amber wi-fi light indicates that it is operating, there was no mention of a blue light.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Panther is Windows 7 so "Programs & Features" in Control Panel as I know you know.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

I removed Virtual Box yesterday before even seeing your note today. I also removed Oracle which was for my SQL Developer. I transfered them to a THUMB DRIVE and removed all programs I could find related to them. It still has start up problems and freezes or the cursor dissapears at random. I just do not think (and I say 'THINK' because I do not KNOW) that it is not a heat issue when starting up and that is because yesterday it took me about 4 or 5 attempts and I did not wait between tries. Meaning I hit the power up button once and then when it went off I hit it again..and then no load and fan speeds up and then off again...this took place about 3 or 4 times - maybe even 5 - before it finally started up. When it starts up it always says, 'Windows did not shut down peoperly' and asks if I want to start normal or in safe mode, et cetera. (I have already started it and ran all the BS it has to fix start up and this and that and whatever else on those screens) - (except I have not used any command prompts other than CHKDISK or whatever those initials are for that - because I do not know any other intitials for any other commands to have it do whatever). My theory here is that if it is heating up too much at start up and needing 'Thermal Paste' - then I would not think that after 4 or 5 start ups consecutively within 2 minutes it would be cool enough to proceed as it does and start up normally - logically speaking it would be even hotter than it was on the 1st try.
The removal of Virtual Box did nothing except remove it and it no longer says I am connected with 'Virtual Host-Box' or whatever it use to say. Now it says, 'Wireless Network Connection (TPL) which is Tacoma Public Library (TPL). As for the 'Amber' light - there are no amber lights on this machine that I know of. The battery indicator light as it is charging (it is with the 7 lights that work now and then for some reason or another and sometimes bilnk randomly on the front right edge of the laptop) and when it is charging it is so ORANGE that it almmost looks red. When battery is full it turns blue. Likewise - I think (THINK) that that is how my signal light use to work back when I had this working normally before all the issues. It seems that it was orange (no amber lights) when it did not have a signal and when it was connected it was blue. 
(CORRECTION: I like to be specific and I just looked up 'AMBER' on a site and one of the amber colors was in fact Orange.....SO...I guess - by golly - I do have an amber light...right now one for the battery that is n ot fully charged - and one for the signal that shows on the screen as high as it will go and says 'Excellent' but yet the light for it on the front of the computer is still AMBER. So the Virtual Host name is now gone since removing Virtual Host....so that did do that much.... SO...what is next? > The garbage can? I am getting so frustrated with this that I am beginning to think it belongs in the garbage...my HP worked for about 12 years and I am on it now typing this to you while the JUNK Toshiba sits here as I explain what it is doing. I will never buy a Toshiba product again. HP is the way to go...this HP has been around for years and thrown against the wall by my X and she broke the cover doing that and some key tops are missing and some lights went out and the DVD stopped working and the remote dissapeared when she did that - as well as the screen was hanging sideways....BUT...I took it apart and put it together and the entire thing is working again except I no longer have a remote control. Thhis is an HP Pavillion dv4000 and is around 12 years old and been across the United States in every state on the mainland about 4 or 5 times in a car....and it is still ticking with With Windows XP...lol. SO...make sure to go HP (Hewlett Packard) folks....so you do not have to come here and go crazy trying to fix your junk Toshiba like I am.... 
SO now then....I have 5 discoveries that maybe well shed some light on what the problem is - (and/or may help me adjust it properly)... 
1.This moment - after about 30 to 45 minutes of the Toshiba being plugged into power - the adapter box on the power cord is WAY hot. It was last night when I unplugged it as well - so hot it almost makes you want to let go of it. It does not burn you - but it just seems like it is VERY warm...I just checked and my HP one is warm, too but not quite as warm/hot as my Toshiba one. It is that box on the power cord that turns 110 volts into 19 volts input.
2. Sometimes it will boot up if I open the DVD door when it is not starting up properly.
3. Also...when it does not start up right (black screen - nothing ever appears)...and after 15 or 20 seconds the fan speeds up for maybe 3 to 5 seconds and then it shuts down...I have learned (just tinkering around to see what things might do)..when it does that I have learned that if I put my finger on (tap it once as if to use it) the Play/Pause button just above the F10 key which looks like this: >/ll and is a button mixed in with other controls like wifi signal on/off, volume mute or up or down, et cetera (located between the speakers on the main board at the top above all the keys)..the computer will again try (or succeed) to/in starting up. Almost as if it is another power button.
3. There is like a 'Transparent' window behind what Firefox window I am on - like behind the tab area you can faintly see the clock I have (listed under 'Toshiba Desktop Gadgets on this computer). So..?..it is not beheind the main page part that I am on at that time - but at the top of the screen where it is as though it is off the main tab I am on - like looking at a folder tab and to the upper right where it would be the edge - you can faintly see what remains on the desktop in that area. Sort of a transparancy. I would like to change that but have tried on settings and personalization and setting things to default and so on and cannot seem to alter it - even changed colors of my main screen...it still shows this very faintly.
4. Um...wow..I should have made notes...I am already forgetting some of these issues I was going to speak of. Well for now we will leave it at this and see what you guys can tell me on this part of things.
Oh - besides thank you very much for your help to date - I did go through the drivers list and/or all the stuff listed under devices and deivice manager and updated everything it would let me by letting it search for updates and tell me I had the latest or best version for my device already. However - it did update 3 different things on that device list. That was a couple days ago - made no difference. So...next step? Garbage? Wanna buy it? lol


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi after so many start up and shut downs via the power button running chkdsk /f is worth doing How to use CHKDSK (Check Disk) | Windows 7 Forums
The AC adapter getting hot whilst not unusual given the other symptoms might be worth checking if you have a multimeter How to Test an AC Adapter with a Volt/Multi-Meter
We can run seatools on the hardrive for further checks and memtest 86 +on the ram, The sticky has all the troubleshooting info you may need to further investigate some you have already done http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Once again - like usual - apparently I have not been told EXACTLY what to do - nor do those instructions specify EXACTLY what to do. Because if I type a command as you wrote it - or type it as the 'directions' show..then the computer says the command is unknown. I swear...I am going to do people in the world a HUGE favor once I know the answers to things...I am going to make life easy for them when dealing with computers by telling them the simple easy way to do it. 1. Put a finger on the letter B on your keyboard and press it one time. Now put a finger over the letter S and press it one time...now read it.... Very good... See how easy that was to make that work? Because I said EXACTLY what to do. So CHKDSK /F is unkown.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

chkdsk /f is also unkown. Are you failing to tell me a letter or symbol to place somewhere in that command?


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

I REALLY DO like to do things right the first time...it makes life SO much easier.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

By the way - now that the battery is fully charged the amber light has turned blue. So the signal light has something wrong...because it always is amber even when it has the best signal possible - all the bars and says 'excellent'....so something is not right with that. Any of you folks out there reading this - by the time you are done reading over it you will have specific details on how to do any and everything I have done - just by seeing the responses I get that are more specific for the layman! lol


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay...so...by the way... According to my lying Toshiba - everything is working. Apparently my computer is a drug addict - lies every time it says something, because according to what it says - all is working wonderfully...but that is not true.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

C'mon - someone out there must want a Toshiba with Windows 7...that claims it has checked itself and found everything to be great! Maybe I should ask it how much it is worth?


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

You all have a great day...I think I need a 1/2 gallon....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your first order of business is to calm down I know it is frustrating, but you cannot let that beat you. if you read the link it will give you the command exactly as it should be. 
I would also point out that we are in different time zones and only the fact that I have some sleep issue has me up this late.
The other way is click on computer then right click on the C drive choose properties, then tools, click on check now and new dialogue box will appear check the second box, then click start, it will ask if you wish it to run on the next start click on schedule disk check and restart.
Now I have to go try to sleep as it is 2am here.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes I tried the chkdsk but it would not recognize the command even when done by what that link you sent me says - but I do know how to do it from the properties tools. It worked excellent all day yesterday. This morning - I turned it on and it did the same thing - hit power, you hear something move near the DVD area inside like a lever or something (but there is none that I saw while it was apart - so I am guessing it is inside the hard drive that that noise comes from) - then it sits quiet for about 20 seconds, then the fan speeds for about 3 to 5 seconds and it shuts off. After the 3rd failure to start - I opened the DVD player tray all the way and hit the start and it did not make any noise and started right up. So somehow I think this is linked to the DVD player and/or door the mechanical player is in. That does not always work - but 8 times out of 10 it does. As soon as it starts up and I get a normal window - I close the dvd door and log in as normal.
Another thing I noticed that I failed to mention to you guys that might give you a clue to something - is that when I do try to start it up the screen is black but usually (not always - but more often than not) at the upper left corner of the black screen it has a white bar/cursor flashing off and on. But then it does the usual and the fan speeds up and few seconds and then it goes off.
Today I am back at the library with both laptops and the Toshiba is on and running fine at the moment - and it turned on fine (after the 3 failures earlier when I turned it on in - then used the DVD door trick). Once it is on it seems to be just fine and seems that everything works.
I have tried to remove all my school things off of it such as Virtual Box, Oracle SQL, and Eclipse...BUT, I still have some Oracle things on here I found but I think that is some of the Java stuff that the computer needs for opening things or whatever in general. In school I was taking Java, and SQL. For the Java it seems as I recall we used Eclipse. I have no problem with removing anything and everything that had to do with college - I am not going right now and plan to get back in down the road so need nothing right now - I was simply keeping them for the purpose of practice - but I have them on a thumb drive if I need them.
I was concerned about removing anything that said Oracle because I thought my computer needed that to work properly so I am confused on that issue (like many).
Right now I am going to run the chkdsk again for the 3rd time in the last 3 or 4 days...so...I have my doubts but will do it since you suggested it - and what do I know? One thing I know for sure - when my Toshiba checks itself - the frigging thing lies about its condition!


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay I went to computer and C drive and properties and tools...this time I also checked the option for it to check sectors and fix those (I do not think I checked that box before). So it is doing I guess what would be called a complete disk check including sectors...


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

...I am beginning to think (but I do not know what is inside a hard drive) that something inside that hard drive has some sort of lever that must move because that is what it sounds like when you hit the start button - something moves somewhere as if something is being placed somewhere....and my thought is that whatever is moving is somehow not completing the entire move to make a solid boot up connection. As if it moves partially into place but then gets stuck before it makes a solid connect. In theory...Imagine this and this is sort of what I mean> Remember those old out of date record players with the easily breakable 33 speed and 45 speed records from WAY back in the 50's and 60's...'Phonographs' I think they called them. Well you use to have to move that arm with the needle on it and sit it on the record for it to play - and where ever you sat it is where it began to play on the spinning disk. Well then they created the mechanical arm that once you turned the machine on the record wheel would spin and then it would drop the record onto the spinning wheel and the playing arm with the needle that sat on the record would automatically move into play at the beginning and then sit slowly down onto the record and it would begin to play sound. Well...this is what it seems like to me> Inside of something/some/where on this machine - it sounds as if something is moving and not quite completing its intended task each time - which logically (to me) would be that final connection (like the arm of the phonograph sitting completely down so that the sound will play from the record and the needle contact). So to me, it as if that arm is moving over across something and then when it is suppose to 'drop' onto a surface - it fails to do so - thereby NOT making the window of the computer boot up and light up. Does this make any logical sense to you guys that know more about this computer stuff? So is there an arm or movable part somewhere (besides the wheel of the DVD player) that could be moving the moment I hit the power button but it fails to complete its cycle and make full contact? - And thereby as I keep doing it over and over it sometimes is successful and makes that contact and boots the computer by completing its intended contact?


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay..it is on stage 4 of 5 and only 12% complete but says this (verbatim) so far>

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
497920 files records processed.
File verification completed.
507 large file records processed.
0 bad file records processed.
56 reparse records processed.
CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
568514 index entries processed.
Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.
0 unindexed files recovered.
CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
497920 file SDs/SIDs processed.
Security descriptor verification completed.
35298 data files processed.
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
35466976 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.
CHDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...

This process takes an hour or two - so I will finish telling you what it says as it moves further...right now it is on the data checking...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think you might have something with the DVD drive, I remember someone having a similar issue with one, it was sometime ago, so it did not come to mind, as a test you could remove the dvd drive then try booting and see how that goes.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay - it went faster on that part than I thought - so after the stage 4 of 5 it says (verbatim) >

CHDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5
497904 files processed.
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...

Hmm...well it completed that (982000 or better - maybe it was 9820000+something) then it flashed something so fast I could not read it and it went to windows login and wanted my password and turned on...so...according to my 3rd CHKDSK in 4 or 5 days now...it seems to claim that it is all well and dandy...however - apparently my computer has an opinion and it is a matter of opinion rather than facts when it makes this claim. We shall see as I am leaving for an hour and returning to plug it in and start it up again after while... I have little faith since it has already lied about itself...how would you expect it to start telling the truth now? lol


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you want to spend the time checking the logs have at it Check Disk (chkdsk) - Read Event Viewer Log - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well I have not removed the DVD drive yet but when I returned to power up again at the library awhile ago it came right no normally. However, I do recall when I first got the Toshiba brand new (I told my X she had to replace my laptop for throwing my HP against the wall and wrecking it - so she bought me this Toshiba - about 1/2 the price I spent on my HP) that when I would put in a DVD movie or CD it would rattle when it spun them. I recall saying to people that my new Toshiba should not rattle in the DVD area when it played a CD or DVD. My first opnion was, 'Gee, this thing is made so cheap that when it spins the DVD or CD the plastic rattles inside'. I do recall telling this to Best Buy (where we purchased it) and they said I could exchange it - but I didn't. However - while at the store speaking to them - someone else returned the identical model with some issue...so I felt like I should not have gotten that model. So - in hindsight - I am beginning to think that DVD Drive is what is causing all of this. It makes more and more sense the more I think back and also to apply the analogy I gave you on how it sounds at power up. Now see..I told you I am not brilliant at all this computer stuff - but I am when it comes to logical conclusions of operating mechanical things! And I bet I am right - it is that DVD Drive. As I recall it slides out with one screw and has no wires attached (which I thought was odd because I wondered how it works without nothing attaching it but one screw to hold it in place. Somehow - that DVD Drive has something that is causing something else not to continue as it is suppose to. And you computer wizards have me running all these test and tearing the computer apart and soldering CMOS batteries and on and on...and you know what - all this time I went without my laptop because it was torn apart..and I bet all I had to do was take out one screw and take the DVD/CD Drive and have a shop tighten it up or something. That is why I do not understand computer stuff real well...no one ever has a direct answer. You find 100 possibilities but no one KNOWS the answer. I am not able to work or function in that sort of realm. I like things to be specific. Flat tire...get the nail out/patch it/you saw it with your eyes. Cavity, drill the bad part out of the tooth and put in the filler. Done...you saw it with your eyes. This stuff where everything is 'possible' is sure a scam for making money. I could run a computer repair shop and all I have to do is tell the unsuspecting poor customer.... 'Well, there are many possibilities so I will run tests and do my best to get it done for you' ...(at YOUR expense...lets see here...your computer is worth about 1000.00..so..me fixing it was um...okay - give me 350.00..sounds okay. Wow..what a scam...lol. I could make a good 2 grand a month easy!..and not even get my hands dirty...problem is...I am a better person than most! lol
Well anyways - I would not call this resolved yet...but I am thinking it is about a 95% certainty that it has been that DVD Drive all along. I will take it out and see what it does. First I will just try it as it is until it fails again...which seems to happen first thing in the morning when I turn it on. 
So thank you very much for all your help and ideas. Maybe one of them worked but we shall see. I will return to inform you and in the mean time I think I will go check that CHKDSK log you mentioned and see what it says or if it claims to have corrected anything. Thanks!


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is what the log said>

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 7/30/2014 2:59:07 PM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: ME-PC
Description:


Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is TI103585W0G.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
497920 file records processed. 

File verification completed.
507 large file records processed. 

0 bad file records processed. 

0 EA records processed. 

56 reparse records processed. 

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
568514 index entries processed. 

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 

0 unindexed files recovered. 

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
497920 file SDs/SIDs processed. 

Cleaning up 151 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 151 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 151 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
35298 data files processed. 

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
35466976 USN bytes processed. 

Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
497904 files processed. 

File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
98825513 free clusters processed. 

Free space verification is complete.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

475879423 KB total disk space.
79865740 KB in 172125 files.
96488 KB in 35299 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
615143 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
395302052 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
118969855 total allocation units on disk.
98825513 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 99 07 00 4c 2a 03 00 2d bc 05 00 00 00 00 00 ....L*..-.......
83 0b 00 00 38 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....8...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The log file is fine no problems reported, The dvd drive has connections on the rear which when placed correctly fit to the motherboard usually these days they have sata connections similar to the one in the picture here https://www.google.co.uk/search?cha...ttp%3A%2F%2Fcopirs.net%2F%3Fp%3D13621;500;375 it gets both data and power via those connections


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

GOOD NEWS...(maybe)... I returned to the public library today for the first start up of my Toshiba after it being off all night...and it went on with no problems and is working fine.

BAD NEWS...Yesterday while leaving I put it into the carry bag on the table and did not secure it well while I put my HP in its seperate carry bag...the Toshiba bag fell on to the floor. Not a big deal as it has the padding of the bag around it. However, in my haste to pick it up - I grabbed the bag and had not fastenened the inner velcro strap so as I picked the bag up the Toshiba fell out onto the floor with a bit of a thunk - certainly it was jarred good. I then turned it back on to make sure all was well - and it turned on fine so I turned it off and left until today...in which - as I said - it turned on just fine for the first start up (which is unusual as you know).

SO...now we have to be uncertain as to IF it will keep starting up fine - and if so, which of the things I did finally made it work right.

AND...when I dropped it did it jar it into submission to work properly so I do not have to take a sledge hammer to it?

The answers to this are unkown - nothing at this point can be claimed to be the actual reason it worked this morning...but I will update again soon if it keeps on keeping on.

And as to the DVD Drive Connection - rather than check your link I wanted to see it with my own eyes...so I took the screw out and sure enough - there was no wires connected so I thought I was right. However - I then studied the actual drive around the edges and you are correct - in the back when you slide it into place it simply has a sort of built in plug with contacts that slides right into a solid connecter inside the computer - similar to that of a hard drive only way fewer connections. I always wondered how they worked because I never noticed them on my Toshiba or my HP when I was working on them and thought..wow...I wonder how these work on only one ground connection by that one screw that holds it into place. I started to sort of think maybe there was a wireless signal built into them that ran them - and since that was not my concern and the operation of the computer was my issue - I really did not fully analyze every detail of how they were made. Now I have to admit - with my mechanical capabilities and electronic experience - that was rather dumb of me not to have studied the drive further and have noticed that clear as can be on the back end of it. I actually did study the HP and the Toshiba dirves when I had them out - but I was studying the mechanical parts of them and gave no attention to the outer edges. Okay folks - cross your fingers for me...for now - the answer is - keep on guessing!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you, but don't be surprised if there are further issues as dropping a laptop even from a small height, can be the death nell for a hard drive and the motherboard can also become damaged to name just 2 things.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

You know...I keep bragging about how much better my HP was compared to this Toshiba...and sort of wanted to recommend that while you are guessing how to fix yours (should someone be reading), that it might be easier to stop guessing and stop working on it and just get a cheap 10 dollar sledge hammer and a swing or two reall fast will forever remove your problem - then you can just spare yourself the mental anguish and hours and hours of analyzing and work that it takes to repair gliches in your Toshiba. HOWEVER....I have spoke to a few people who did not have great luck with their Hewlett Packard (HP) - (although my HP cost me about 1200.00 around 12 years ago - and my Toshiba cost my EX about 600.00 3 years ago)...so that leads me to think that it may not always be the company...it could be just the model or that years back they made them a bit more durable than they are today (like cars)...as now they seem to be mainly plastic with some conductors smashed between layers of more plastic. I can tell you that this Toshiba has been fun when it has worked...but that was only about 1 years worth and many have said similar things...so? Who knows...I am just saying HP because mine worked for so many years and was thrown against the wall by my EX and parts flew off it and were destroyed and lost - and here it is today still working and I am using it for looking up repair issues on my Toshiba - and I have never bought anything for it except the tote bag!


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Joe...think positive...dropping it fixed the issues! lol


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

A quick google on HP, Acer, Dell or any other and laptop issues will get you a myriad of issues. Laptops are useful, portable Etc, but they are not as robust as a tower.
possible exceptions would be military grade and Toughbooks, but they still can have problems. Cramped conditions and parts that can emit a lot of heat mixed with poor cooling solutions.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

By the way...when soldering in the CMOS battery I used what they call, 'BarePaint' that I purchased at a Radio Shack store. I kept hearing how you need to be careful NOT to burn your Mother Board up soldering things on it or it might wreck it. BarePaint is an Electrically Conductive Paint - even after it dries. They do not recommend using it for things higher than 12 volts (I think computers are around 14 to 19 volts)...however, the CMOS battery on the mother board of this computer is only 3 volts - so when the computer charges it while being plugged in - it obviously uses a low voltage signal - therefore would not be more than 3 volts. When asking Radio Shack if they had a cold type of soldering compound or liquid solder - they had no clue what I was talking about - not even the manager. So I looked myself and found it on their shelf under the name, 'BarePaint' and you can find out about it on 'bareconductive.com'. I know nothing about the product other than I used it on this and it worked.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay...so here is an update... The laptop continued to have the start up problems and I ran start up repair and all that to no avail. Finally I copied all files on to a 64 GB thumb drive and then did a "Restore to Out of Box State" (recommended it says...if you believe what the lying Toshiba tells you)..I did NOT reload my thumb drive files as the option allows you - I did not want anything that was in the computer to go back in yet until I seen if it worked or not. So - as a fresh new 'Out of Box' computer, I simply turned it on and went to my mail and set passwords and added Google Chrome and just the average normal every day stuff. The next day - exact same problem. However - it is showing a new type of 'Start Up' issue and tells me on the updates that one update is 'Failing'. Also now one of the drives will not update... But, exact same issues. Next day - turn it on 6 to 8 times (turning it off by holding the power button - which they say is bad for a computer) within a 5 to 10 minute period and by the 6th to 8th time it will boot up and run normal. Sometimes it gets part way and freezes...sometimes it gets all the way to windows and freezes...but eventually - it goes on a runs fine after that.

As to the Thermal issue...logically we have to conclude that once it gets warm - it gets better. Turning it on repeatedly for 6 to 8 times in a few minutes tiime gets it working - so logically we have to conclude that the warmer/hotter it is - the better. So the idea of 'Thermal Paste' to keep it from heating up - is not a good plan. It seems to NEED to be heated up in order for it to operate well. So if anything - it needs a Thermal Heater!

I still have not loaded my Thumb Drive files back onto the computer but obviously they do not contain anything that causes this issue.

My advice...once again...is...NEVER buy a Toshiba Lap Top...Get an HP!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That sounds like a motherboard issue


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I agree Joe, it really does.


----------



## John415 (Nov 10, 2012)

Satellite A665-S6050 > So today after about 4 to 5 tries it gives me the page where it asks you to choose which way you want it to start up - Normal, Safe, et cetera. And it says 'Start Up Repair (recommended)'. So I have done that before but did it again. It takes about 3 minutes to say it is done and to click 'Finish'. Then it goes on to say that IF'Start up Repair' has fixed the problem- then when I click finish it will restart normally. So I click finish and it DOES restart normally...think it is fixed? Hell no! Whoever programmed these Toshiba Computers was one of those worthless kind of human beings that is called a liar. I have never had any use for a worthless human who lies. Well - Toshiba apparently programs its computers to lie...because the computer is NOT repaired even though it insinuates that it is by telling you that "IF your computer has been repaired when you click 'Finish' it will shut down and start up normally. If it has NOT been repaired, it will shut down and run repair again." So what part of this simple english language do I not understand here? Because it still has the same freeze/start up/ fast running fan and shut down after 30 to 45 seconds - start up problem that it had before I ran every test and 'out of box' bs their is to run that everyone mentions. TOSHIBA sucks. Use them for a dust collector in your house to make you look like you own something but never pay for one. I am on it now - after about 8 times of restarts and running the start up repair in which it froze as soon as I got back onto Google Chrome and did the 'Google did not shut done properly -if you would like to restore your work click restore'. So after 2 more start ups it is now working fine....but this is only good until it is off an hour or two - then it returns to its start up lying it is fixed BS. Humans that program computers to lie about there self diagnosis should be removed from the earth.
Toshiba is obviously one of them. lol..sheesh....what a F'd up machine. Hey it plays movies one you get it started up and running...anyone wanna buy this Toshiba Satellite A665-S5060 DVD player? No remote... lol...tends to be rather manual. lol.

So here is another thing I noticed...if you tip it sideways or try to start it up sitting at an angle - it will freeze - or the cursor will disappear and then you cannot do anything...OR, if sound is on and something is audio-ing out the speakers - it will go into a jumble and stays stuck on jumble and you have to shut it down and restart. It has a HDD leveler protector thing built in that stops it from working to 'protect it' from damage..so I went into settings and turned it OFF. It is referred to on this machine as a 'acceleration sensor' = Toshiba HDD Protection. So I have put the setings as far off as possible - (less sensitive) while in the on position and then turned it off as well. When running the 3D viewer it will show 3 layers of a CD spinning with an arm like on a old phonograph going back and forth on the top tier/CD looking thing. Even when off/disabled it shows the 3D player tilting to the sides if I hold the laptop up in the air and put it at angles. Something throws this thing into 'TILT' mode it seems so I assumed it had something to do with that.

From reading posts on the internet including here - it seems you cannot depend on anyone to fix your computer. The replace hard drives and say it is fixed - you pay and get home and it starts the same BS within days. They replace the motherboard and say it is fixed and you get home and in a few days it starts the same BS. It seems that Computer Repair places - from what I have read - really do NOT have a clue as to FACTUALLY what a specific problem is nor how to factually end your problems with it. They just know factually how to legally bilk you out of your cash...and when you bring it back and say it still is not fixed...why of course you already paid them for that part they put in...so you cannot have money back....and they will now charge you for more labor and parts...legally...bilking you out of more cash. What a hell of a scam these computers are! I say...buy a rummage sale sledge hammer...enjoy the satisfaction you get beating the poop out of your worthless Toshiba until it is in millions of broken pieces...tip a a beer and laugh - and go get you an HP.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds like you have a plan.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Pass on the HP and buy a Lenovo. You won't look back.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Couldn't agree more on avoiding HP.


----------

